# Atomic Prong



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

clarkey asked me how i retrieve my plastics. to be honest i have no idea.
after reading that snapper take 90 % on the drop and believing that snapper and bream are fairly similar except one is pink and a bit bigger, my technique has always been chuck,pause and take up slack, wind in.
whether it comes back spiralling, covered in weed , along the surface, i have no real idea. i tend to use the lightest possible jig because i doubt a plumetting piece of plastic is appealing.

after discussing this with a good snapper fisherman , he told me he uses the atomic prong lightly weighted and lets it waft down very slowly.
i looked it up and it does look like a plastic that would sink very slowly and not spiral .

so does anyone use them and does anyone know what sizes they come in and what size hook would be recommended on say a 1/32 jig for bream.
i could possibly see their bulk interfering with a successful hook up.

pete


----------



## lovefishing (Mar 1, 2010)

i love the atomic prongs.
i consistently catch trevally,flatheads,jacks on this prong with a real quick retrieve getting that tail wiggling like nothing else. i use a 1/16th.
about a yr an half ago all i used was bait really, and all i caught pretty much was was bream, and be honest i hated it, bream are so scabby and yeah pussy,. ever since going to hb's n sp's i have not landed a bream in over a year now 
but seem to catch consisntly catch bigger,badder fish every session on lures


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I have a packet of these 2" Atomic Prongs (orange and clear/yabby colour) and I reckon the LOOK sensational (very yabby-like) but I'm yet to actually catch a fish on one. I've probably used them half a dozen times (only for 15 minutes or so at a time)

I use a hidden weight 1/40oz jighead with a size 1 (I think) hook, basically the lightest jighead I have, and I fish shallow water up to 12' deep with them for bream, under pontoons, dropoffs etc.

One day I'm going to hook a mega bream on these things and I'll be talking them up, but at this point in time I still have better results with the 2" Gulp Prawns for bream


----------



## Criterious (Oct 15, 2007)

I did a pre-fish for the round 1 KFT event at Sovereign Islands (Gold Coast) and managed to catch 6 or 7 legal bream and a number of smaller ones with 2" prongs on 1/40oz hws jig heads. Technique was to get in between the pontoons and the canal wall and cast, let the lure drop to the bottom. slow retrieve (enough to get the tail working) with occasional pauses (1-3 pauses per retrieve). Three fish hit the lure on the initial drop most of the rest hit it on the slow retireve. Biggest fish was around the 29-30cm mark.

Unfortunately I couldn't repeat the performance in the actual event but did manage to pick up a 50cm Grassy Sweetlip using the same technique on 2lb fireline.


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I was a little apprehensive to open this thread, thinking I might see a picture of John Holmes. But the "prong" does look interesting, very yabby/prawn-like. Never used them but might give 'em a go.

Cheers.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

They eventually became the only thing I used on snapper in the bay. I used the orange and green ones mainly, but those brown ones also work.

They are THE BEST plastic for snaps in the southern bay in my opinion. Caught my best snap down there on one (around 70cm) that Rob316 gifted me.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

lovefishin, interesting that a fast retrieve worked but i suppose yabbies and prawns do a very jerky swim.
davey might try one soaked in gulp juice

criterious, i'd trade a 50 sweetie for a bream any day

andy, thats sort of where i intended using them as i think they should look like a natural food out there.

cheers pete


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I got a 50cm trevally on a 2 inch new penny prong out at donnybrook. Gave me a workout on my 6 lb line :lol: After that I was pretty much sold on the prongs. I still tend to use squidgees more now but I keep a pack on prongs handy just in case the squidgees dont produce.


----------



## madross (Mar 30, 2010)

The 3 inch Prong in brown is one of the best lures out there they are quite tuff and cheap.


----------

